# Sleeping outside - why?



## Enchanted (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi all - we have been away from the forum for a while because all has been well and we have recently inherited chickens and have been spending a to of time on the chicken forum. But, whenever we have a goat question - I know right were to go! 

We have two Nigerian Dwarf Does. Lavern & Surely They are right at two years old now. They have a former horse corral to sleep in that provides protection from the elements on three sides. This is where they have slept since we brought them home in August of 2016. All of the sudden, we noticed that they are sleeping outside on the ground. The curl up, right in the middle of their area - no protection from the wind - or anything else. We go out to open the chicken coop (at the opposite end of the property, but in the same fenced area as the goats, every morning at sun up, and there they are - outside sleeping in the dirt.

This has been going on for a couple of months now. Last night it was VERY cold (for here) and temps were in the 20's. Still, they slept outside. We cannot figure out WHY? I am concerned because I know they are likely trying to tell me something? Their corral area is also where their water trough is and they are fed. The area is swept out daily.

Any thoughts appreciated. THANKS


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My goats sleep outside unless it is raining (all but one of them hate rain), then they pile into the goat house OR I take them and put them in the large lean-to outside of their pasture. (I only do that if I am afraid one of the youngsters will be pushed out and get chilled)

I don't think it is anything to worry about.  If you want them to go in the shelter then maybe you could set up a gate and lock them in at night? What kind of predators do you have?


----------



## HDRGoats (Nov 27, 2017)

Enchanted said:


> Hi all - we have been away from the forum for a while because all has been well and we have recently inherited chickens and have been spending a to of time on the chicken forum. But, whenever we have a goat question - I know right were to go!
> 
> We have two Nigerian Dwarf Does. Lavern & Surely They are right at two years old now. They have a former horse corral to sleep in that provides protection from the elements on three sides. This is where they have slept since we brought them home in August of 2016. All of the sudden, we noticed that they are sleeping outside on the ground. The curl up, right in the middle of their area - no protection from the wind - or anything else. We go out to open the chicken coop (at the opposite end of the property, but in the same fenced area as the goats, every morning at sun up, and there they are - outside sleeping in the dirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDRGoats (Nov 27, 2017)

We have about a dozen Nigies that we love.

Our environment can be 110F in the summer to 30F in the winter.
Northern Calif - Central valley.
It can be very windy as well.

We have a 9 KW solar panel farm with small stable set up underneath them for our babies.
It is about 8' X 32', fresh hay and dry. Without exception the goats chose to sleep there in the winter every night. Many nights in the summer.

We also have Barbados sheep that share the pasture with the goats. They Sleep in the pasture EVERY night winter or summer.
No cover.

So there you go, I know nothing ,,honestly.

But what we see..;-)

I would say if they are healthy, well there you go.
Also, babies does tend to change the behavior.


good luck

B


----------



## Enchanted (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks all. For over a year - they always slept in the corral. When it was warmer, and they started sleeping outside, I figured maybe they like the cool evening breezes. But now, it is cold and they are still sleeping out there.

We have LOTS of ground burrowing varmints on the property. Groundhogs, squirrels, possum, and snakes. I have not seen any large predators, fox etc. I suppose it is fine if they want to freeze their little butts off at night - I was just concerned they were trying to tell me something is wrong with their shelter.

Thanks Again


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

It's possible they're just not in the habit of sleeping inside any more. It's also possible that a stray cat or a fox peed in their shed and the goats are avoiding it because of the "predator" smell. If you're concerned that it's too cold outside for them, you could start feeding them in the shed at night so they get back in the habit of going in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goats will sleep out in the cold if I let them, but I close them in the barn at night. 

So if you can maybe get hog panels and put it across the opening, that will keep them in or wood pallets. 

If it rains, they are right in there, as if they are going to melt, LOL.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure where you are located, but in the last couple of weeks I've had some possum try to move in for the winter. Grateful for my dog, who dispatches them, but for me, I would set up a live trap in their shed or near it, bait it and see if you catch something. The feed along with colder weather seems to bring them in. I've had this in the past where the animals won't go into their area due to possum, '***** and the like....


----------



## Enchanted (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I will set a trap or two and see what turns up. We are in NM and have many new holes daily from some burrowing creature or another. We always feed them in the corral. I guess if they want to sleep out there, that is their choice, but it makes no since to me. It is supposed to be about 24 degrees in the morning - coldest they have ever felt, I think. We will see if they still stay out in the wind - silly girls.

I just relocated from MO a couple of years ago - so yes, I know this isn't really cold - but it is for the desert. A big factor in why I moved here!


----------

